# Ron Trine



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I hear that Ron has moved. Does anyone have his new contact and location information?

Thank You


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Call "Gone Fishin".
Pam has his home number.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ron is now on Fowler Ave behind the Lowes On Nine Mile Rd.
Number is still the same as it was before.


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry you had to search for me...I decided to move the shop (Rod-n-Reel Depot) last November and built the perfect Rod-n-Reel shop for the business...I did try to get the word out, but did not see a lot of traffic the last of the year...The new address is 8911 Fowler Avenue, Pensacola, FL 32534 which is 1/8 mile down Fowler behind the Lowe's on 9 mile (US90) road...The phone number is 850-458-0428 which is the same as before...Posted hours are 10:00AM to 6:00PM Tuesday thru Saturday. The shop is attached to my home, so I will be there 100% of the time....Come on by and see the new shop...Ron


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Ron
I sure will. Got some new reels for you to look at.


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

That would be great...You know how I love to look at the new/old equipment...We are keeping up so far with the season push. I now have full time and part time reel tech help and 2 part time rod builders. I am having trouble keeping up with the Cobia custom rods and combo's. I have plenty of 704z and 706z reels in stock but as soon as I put a Cobia rod out for sale, it is GONE...Tis the season...Talk to you soon...Ron


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Ron, wondered what happened to you! Would expect you to remember me, but you've been super helpful with Fin-Nor parts in the past. Jim Callahan is a friend and your name came up just last week. Glad to hear you're doing well and established in a new location. Will pop by next time I'm up that way.


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

Joe, It has been a while...I still stock the Fin-Nor reels and parts...I don't use many of the parts, but you never know...I have also expanded the parts inventory to include thousands of old Penn parts and Shimano parts...I have been spot checking the forum since the move, but have been very busy getting moved and settled in and have not chimed in too much...Jim was one of the good customers I wish I had seen to let him know about the move...He is the best test bench for new rods and reels ever...If he cannot break it, it cannot be broken...Hope to see you soon...Ron


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hey Ron,

Keith Rawson here. I didn't know you moved. How is the shop going now. Do you have more room?


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Keith,

I needed to move the shop for space and losing work time each day making the trek across town...I built a 50X12 shop with 2 rod wrappers, 15 drying motors, 3 reel repair stations, and the retail area 
for new and used gear...I love the extra room and can get about double the work out each day...It is 
also a major benefit to have the rod & reel parts at my fingertips...So far So good, but I was getting 
nervous in January after getting setup...I just wish I had done a better job of letting everyone know about the move instead of concentrating on the move...If you need anything, let me know...I can 
come up with some interesting parts when I need to...Ron


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Can you tell me a little more about your fin nor reels? I have been looking at the ahab spinning reels. One day I'll have a set of trolling reels. I don't mean to derail the thread so a private message is ok too.


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

OnGrade,

The Ahab series of Fin-Nor reels have been out of production for about 4 years now and the parts are 
getting very hard to find. Zebco purchased Fin-Nor about 6+ years ago and re-engineered the Ahab and Ahab Lite reels only to discontinue them a couple of years later. Fin-Nor's current spinning lineup includes the Offshore (heavy duty with capacities up to 600yds of 100# braid), the Sportfisher (light duty with capacities up to 250yds of 30# mono), the Inshore (light weight with capacities up to 150yds of 12# mono), and the newest model the Lethal (high performance with capacities up to 430yds of 20# mono). They are all built well using the best materials available (in their price range). Most anglers know about the Offshore spinning reel and it's outstanding performance and durability. I have all but the newest Lethal in stock so if you have a chance, stop by and check them out....Ron


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I have seen gold and silver Ahabs. I believe one was American made, I just don't know which one. I know about the offshore series-I am contemplating one of those in the time being, but I'll have to check out the lethal reel.I'll swing by one day. Thanks for the info, and the invite!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

RodnReelDepot said:


> Sorry you had to search for me...I decided to move the shop (Rod-n-Reel Depot) last November and built the perfect Rod-n-Reel shop for the business...I did try to get the word out, but did not see a lot of traffic the last of the year...The new address is 8911 Fowler Avenue, Pensacola, FL 32534 which is 1/8 mile down Fowler behind the Lowe's on 9 mile (US90) road...The phone number is 850-458-0428 which is the same as before...Posted hours are 10:00AM to 6:00PM Tuesday thru Saturday. The shop is attached to my home, so I will be there 100% of the time....Come on by and see the new shop...Ron


Hey Ron, Doyou remember this yellow spiral wound blanks from 5/7 years back? Was it CSI or CTI? Am I even close?!?


----------

